# What's the best frozen/prepared food to feed to small egg-layer fry?



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

i've been raising pygmy and pepper corydoras fry, and feeding them infusoria then powdered flake mixed with tank water, and i am just so sick of all the jars of stinky water everywhere, and crushing up flakes, what can i buy that'll be small enough for pygmy cory fry? maybe something freeze dried.. i've heard a lot about cyclops, and daphnia, not a real clear understanding of what those are... artemia are baby brine shrimp? please tell me your favorite choice for raising fry, and what you find to be healthiest and most effective.

thanks


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Don't know myself, but will be very interested in the answer - I have dozens of baby Albino BN and also guppies are breeding like crazy...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hikari First Bites here. Dead easy, and has worked well for me so far. I mean, for my fry. :bigsmile:


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

cool, thanks, what are the first bites size btw? is it like pellets that break apart or..?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hikari first bites is a powdered high protein fry food meant for fries. Google "hikari first bites" and you'll find more information on it's nutritional values and ingredients.
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=WgvCT5fzLNPdiALghcXiBw
http://www.hikari.info/tropical/t_13.html

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks jobber604.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

i see that on the ingredients for first bites there is aluminum hydroxide. i have some cherry shrimp living in my pygmy cory fry tank. have you used it to feed fry in a tank that had shrimp in it, and were they all right?

thanks


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

all i do is get a coffee grinder or "bud buster" and take high end pellets and flake and bust them to dust takes all of 4 min to make 2 months of food, just remember to have a fish food only buster , and try not to confuse it with your coffee one...............yuck, maybe label it , dont need company making massivore cappachino , or even worse...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

All fish food contain some minimal trace elements of copper or metallic minerals. The amounts contained in the food is not harmful. I've fed first bites to both shrimp and fries. 

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay thanks. yeah i had read that it's only elemental copper that is actually toxic to inverts, but i wasn't sure about other metals like aluminium. 

@mcframallama lmfao... can you imagine fish coffee... ugh


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

My choice would be microworms for cory fry. Microworms are easy to keep year round. I use a 4L ice cream bucket to keep the culture in the basement.
My initial culture was bought from Fin-omenal years ago.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I used hikari first bites and frozen baby brine shrimp, some do very well on it (baby dwarf parrots) but I think my angels would have preferred live, I only ended up with 1 surviving fry.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

hmmm.... microworm eh? i've heard of that.. sounds delicious. i might try hatching brine shrimp too... and what do you think the smallest of the typical frozen foods would be?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> hmmm.... microworm eh? i've heard of that.. sounds delicious. i might try hatching brine shrimp too... and what do you think the smallest of the typical frozen foods would be?


infusoria
https://www.google.ca/webhp?source=....,cf.osb&fp=e59eb8a130ba0159&biw=1668&bih=905


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i feed mine carnivore pellets and freeze dried daphnia. baby brine shrimp is real easy as well everyone should have a hatchery. im on my 3rd batch and they grow pretty good on it. also in the same tank is a healthy black worm population. but i dont think they're big enough to take them on yet.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, ive been feeding the frozen brine shrimp cubes that have ones of mixed sizes, and the adult pygmies just eat the bigger pieces, but now ive got a new batch coming up and growing infusoria is a real pain.. i just need something fast and easy.. maybe freeze dried baby brine shrimp?


----------

